# What happened to NYSE:ADT?



## mthc4F (25 August 2016)

Looks like it's suspended? The price is unavailable now and I cannot find a reason on internet...


----------



## peter2 (25 August 2016)

You didn't try very hard. 
Visit the ADT home page (ADT.COM) investor relations page. I'm not going to link it for you.

ADT is currently fighting (in the courts) against a forced merger.


----------

